# Lift für Mtb



## Blutwurst1988 (25. April 2019)

Hey Leute,

Kennt jemand in Hessen einen lift der auch für MTB ist? Oder gibt es in Hessen überhaupt einen?


MfG


----------



## JohnnyRider (25. April 2019)

Willingen
Ganz knapp nicht mehr Hessen: Winterberg und Frammersbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (25. April 2019)

Es wird gerde geplant, eine Seilbahn von Hohemark auf den Feldberg und weiter nach Schmitten zu bauen. https://www.hessenschau.de/wirtscha...e-im-hochtaunuskreis,kurz-seilbahnen-100.html

Wäre toll, wenn man da auch Fahrräder mit nehmen könnte.


----------



## jjom (26. April 2019)

Beerfelden.
Nicht passend zum Forum "Nord- und Osthessen", aber die Frage ist ja nach "in Hessen".


----------



## onkel_c (24. Juni 2019)

Bad Endbach


----------

